# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Top game ăn khách trên Googleplay đang chờ bạn tham gia chơi (thư giãn cho cuối tuần)

## htkkplus

*1. Biệt đội đột kích*
​ Nếu bạn từng tham gia những cuộc chiến đấu chống lại khủng bố sực mùi khói lửa với các nhiệm vụ gian nan trong tựa game "Đội đặc nhiệm" của Qplay thì sẽ không thể không tiếp tục thử sức với tựa game hành động bắn súng mới toanh vừa được Qplay cho ra lò tiếp đây. Tựa game "Biệt Đội Đột Kích" - Một tựa game hành động bắn súng ăn theo dạng game "Đột Kích - Crossfire Online" trên PC của nhà phát hành VTC sẽ là những nhiệm vụ mới - thử thách mới với cách chơi tương đồng lối chơi của game " Đội Đặc Nhiệm ". Nếu bạn chưa từng thử sức với tựa game "Đội Đặc Nhiệm" thì bạn vẫn có thể bắt đầu thử sức với những dạng game như thế này trong tựa game "Biệt Đội Đột Kích" này. Bởi lẽ game có cách chơi dễ hiểu và thao tác đơn giản. Bạn sẽ chỉ mất vài phút để có thể "cầm súng" và chiến đấu với kẻ địch. Đồ họa và âm thanh game chính là những điểm đáng được nói đến nhất trong game với những phong cách hoàn toàn mới đậm mùi khói lửa. Phong cách đồ họa và âm thanh không thể thiếu trong các tựa game hành động bắn súng nổi tiếng. Gameplay với nhiều chế độ mới, màn chơi mới như: phá bomb, giải cứu con tin... Tựa game mới !! Thử thách mới !! Hãy cùng chúng tôi khám phá và chinh phục những thử thách - nhiệm vụ trong tựa game này nhé!
​
*
Tham gia chơi và tải ngay trên GooglePlay 


*​*2. Thánh Gióng về trời
*
​Giặc Ân đang xâm phạm bờ cõi nước ta, chúng mặc sức lộng hành và gieo bao tội ác đến những người dân vô tội. Trước cận cảnh nước mất nhà tan đó, Thánh Gióng lớn nhanh như thổi để trở thành 1 tráng sĩ khỏe mạnh, dũng mãnh vô song, cưỡi ngựa sắt, cầm roi sắt xông pha nơi chiến trận, phá tan cường địch. Hãy nhập vai vào nhân vật Thánh gióng và tiêu diệt chúng, bảo vệ sự ấm no, tự do và hạnh phúc của Đất nước * Cách chơi: - Nhảy vượt các chướng ngại vật - Tiêu diệt tất địch trên đường chạy - Dùng tiền kiếm được để nâng cấp Thánh gióng khỏe hơn - Có 2 kiểu chơi: 1 kiểu chơi đi bài và 1 kiểu chơi không giới hạn






*Tham gia chơi và tải ngay trên GooglePlay
*​*3. Hugo Nhặt kim cương
*
​Chắc hẳn các bạn đã không còn xa lạ gì với nhân vật Hugo đã 1 thời đồng hành cùng các bạn trông các trò chơi như: Hugo retro Mania, Hugo troll race, Hugo bukkazoom, Hugo runeamukka ... trên các hệ máy PS1, PC rồi phải không? Nào, giờ các bạn hãy đồng hành cùng Hugo trong trò chơi “Hugo nhặt kim cương” trên hệ điều hành Android của smartphone và khám phá nhé!
Game với đồ họa bắt mắt mà vẫn không làm mất đi phong cách game Hugo quen thuộc, chắc chắn sẽ khiến các bạn có cảm giác thích thủ ngay từ lượt chơi đầu tiên. 
Cách chơi:
- Dùng ngón tay chạm vào màn hình và gạt lên, xuống, trái, phải để điều khiển Hugo tránh né quái vật, cạm bẫy và ăn được càng nhiều kim cương càng tốt.
- Viên kim cương tím cho điểm nhiều nhất, nhưng ăn liên tiếp 2 viên sẽ bị mất đi 1 nửa số điểm hiện có. Các bạn chú ý nhé.
- Các vật phẩm bạn mua sẽ được tự động sử dụng, do đó các bạn chỉ cần điều khiển Hugo sao cho khéo léo nhất có thể là được.
Hãy cùng phiêu lưu với Hugo và ghi thật nhiều điểm để so sánh với bạn bè và cả những người chơi khác nữa nhé các bạn!





*Tham gia chơi và tải ngay trên GooglePlay*
​*
4. Ai là triệu phú - Game show ăn khách đã quay trở lại


*

​Sự kiện 'Chơi triệu phú trúng ipad 4' HOT HOT! Thể lệ cuộc chơi 
Người chơi giành chiến thắng nhiều nhất, chiến thắng nhiều đối thủ nhất Danh sách trúng thưởng sẽ được cập nhật trực tiếp ngay trên đây vào thứ 2 đầu tuần . Tham gia nào rinh ipad về nhà thôi! 
Chơi Ai là triệu phú và làm Tỷ phú bạn nghĩ sao. Một game siêu mới siêu hot trên thị trường Việt Nam hiện nay. Đảm bảo với bạn rằng 100% nó khắc với các phiên bản trên thị trường bạn đã từng chơi. Và thêm nữa có cực nhiều chức năng cũng như kiểu chơi vô cùng độc đáo - Một cộng đồng chơi Ai là triệu phú bạn có thể thách đấu với họ
So găng với trí thông minh của bạn với những người bạn thân của mình, hoặc các bạn bè khắp nơi trên đất nước Việt Nam.
Có thể chơi online lẫn offline
Phong cách chơi tiếng anh với bộ câu hỏi độc đáo - Kiểu chơi hình ảnh dành cho các bạn không thích đọc ^^!
Bộ câu hỏi lên đến gần 80 ngàn câu. Còn đợi gì nữa mau mau nhanh tay tải đi nào các bạn
  


*GooglePlayTham gia chơi và tải ngay trên GooglePlay
*​*5. Cao thủ bắn vịt
*
​Săn bắn là môn thể thao cực kỳ hấp dẫn và lý thú với rất nhiều thử thách và hào hứng lôi cuốn khác nhau. Nay tất cả các cảm xúc đó đều được hội tụ trong game mobile “ cao thủ bắn vịt “ do Qplay sản xuất. Game được bầu chọn là trò chơi săn bắn số 1 trên di động hiện nay .
- Hãy chuẩn bị đạn dược thật nhiều trong Shop cùng với Kho vũ khí đi săn đồ sộ để bách phát bách trúng 
- Hệ thống vịt bay đa dạng và những nguy hiểm rình rập bất ngờ sẽ đem đến cho người chơi một cảm nhận thực thụ của một cuộc đi săn. 
- Để chơi tốt Game bạn cần phải thật khéo léo và tập trung trong từng phát ngắm bắn. Hãy chú ý đến những túi ngôi sao sáng thi thoảng bay vượt qua màn hình nhé vì biết đâu bạn lại nhận được một phần thưởng rất bất ngờ.Bảng xếp hạng những tay thiện xạ là nơi bạn tranh tài với các game thủ thông qua số điểm cao thu được sau mỗi màn chơi. Đặc biệt những Game thủ có điểm cao nhất trong tháng sẽ nhận được nhiều phần quà thú vị từ nhà phát triển. Với Đồ họa đẹp mắt + nhiều map chơi hấp dẫn cùng kho vũ khí đi săn tối tân sẽ đem lại cho người chơi một cảm giác đi săn thực thụ .



*Tham gia chơi và tải ngay trên GooglePlay


*​*6. Ếch đói bụng 2
*

​Đồ họa tuyệt đẹp và siêu nhắng, âm thanh sống động vui nhộn, cách chơi vô cùng đơn giản là những đặc điểm nổi trội của Ếch đói bụng 2. Thừa hưởng được sự thành công từ phiên bản Ếch đói bụng phần đầu tiên, game dành cho Android Ếch đói bụng phiên bản 2, bạn sẽ hóa thân mình vào chú Ếch siêu nhắng siêu kệch cỡm vượt qua rất nhiều màn chơi với những độ khó khác nhau



*Tham gia chơi và tải ngay trên GooglePlay*

​

----------

